# 75/90 Gallon Stand 1x4 pine construction.



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

Been working on this for about a week or so now in my spare time.
The back is stapled on 1/4 inch pine plywood finish sanded one side.
Top is 1/2 inch one side sanded pine plywood.
Bottom shelf is 3/4 inch plywood.

The rest is 1x4 select pine boards from Menards. The top trim is a routed ripped down 1x8 which I have to trim down in the back so it's flush. Will build the doors next from 1x3 inch pine and 1/4 inch birch panels.

Dimensions:
48.5 inches wide, 18.5 inches deep, and 32.5 inches high.


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

Very nice. :thumb: opcorn:


----------



## ixc (Dec 19, 2005)

looking good! this is the same one you started awhile back? i had it in my head that it wasnt going to be skinned this way.


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

ixc said:


> looking good! this is the same one you started awhile back? i had it in my head that it wasnt going to be skinned this way.


Yes, same one. Thought I would start a new dedicated thread for it 

I was going to just staple panels on the inside for the sides, but this actually worked out better.
This way the sides are solid 1x4 pine and it didn't make it much heavier, but I have to say with he top and trim on, it's pretty darn heavy now. Solid as a freaking rock and no 2x4 in sight 

Later,

Snorkel.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

i think i purchased a 45 gallon tank from you not to long back


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

herny said:


> i think i purchased a 45 gallon tank from you not to long back


Not me, different snorkel


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

lol ok sorry


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

Almost done with this. Just have to add a couple of coats of spray on polyurathane this weekend.

The top is painted with a light brown oil based exterior door paint, and the inside is painted
with rustoleum Hunt Club Green Exterior Acrylic Latex.
(sorry about the poor image quality, the battery on the good camera was dead :-(


----------



## aji1217 (Aug 22, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

wow, that's a gorgeous stand! Might we enquire as to the time spend, and approximate $$ cost for those of us considering something similar?

-Rick (the armchair aquarist, who just wants to re-iterate that you did a bang-up job, that might just be his favorite aquarium stand that he's seen)


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

Rick_Lindsey said:


> wow, that's a gorgeous stand! Might we enquire as to the time spend, and approximate $$ cost for those of us considering something similar?
> 
> -Rick (the armchair aquarist, who just wants to re-iterate that you did a bang-up job, that might just be his favorite aquarium stand that he's seen)


Thanks 

The doors cost more than the stand. I was going to make them, but with a 9 month old baby in the house, I just didnt' have the time.

I had the doors custom built by http://www.arkansaswooddoors.com/ They did a great job of matching the species of wood I used.

It's all built from Radiata select grade pine from menards, the total cost for the pine was around
60 dollars and I just used inexpensive one side sanded plywood for the bottom shelf, top and back. The piece for the top was 8 dollars, bottom was 12 and the back was 4.

The construction was pretty easy, I just made 4 frames, one for the face, two for the side and one for the back and joined them with pocket screws and glue. The top trim is 1x8 pine cut down to 6 inches wide and the bottom trim is just routed 1x4.

I figured why waste time staining parts no one will see ever or not very often, so I just painted the back and inside with a good quality arcrylic latex and the top is rust oleum oil based door paint. Painting the inside the hunters green looks really nice with the medium dark English Chestnut stain.

oh, and when staining pine, you absolutely have to use a pre stain conditioner or it will stain completely blotchy, I used almost a full quart of Minwax pre stain conditioner and it turned out pretty good, then let the stain sit for a week and that will fade any blotches that remain.


----------



## sepratbill (May 19, 2009)

snorkel2 said:


> Rick_Lindsey said:
> 
> 
> > oh, and when staining pine, you absolutely have to use a pre stain conditioner or it will stain completely blotchy, I used almost a full quart of Minwax pre stain conditioner and it turned out pretty good, then let the stain sit for a week and that will fade any blotches that remain.


quoted for truth! :lol:


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

Great job very nice.


----------

